

Most affordable remote user testing service - JohnWeidner
https://userbob.com/?utm_campaign=hackernews

======
JohnWeidner
If your site's bounce rate is higher than you'd like, you can find out why
users are leaving your site by doing some user testing. UserBob provides the
most affordable remote user testing service where you can ask users to do
something on your site while they record their visit and discuss what they
like and don't like about your site. The normal rate is $1 per user per
requested minute. So for $10 you could have five users try out your site for a
couple of minutes each. Then watch the recorded videos and decide on what
needs changing. Keep iterating and testing to get the lowest bounce rate
possible.

30% discount code for HN crowd for a limited time by using this link:
[https://userbob.com/?utm_campaign=hackernews](https://userbob.com/?utm_campaign=hackernews)

